# Suspected bruised ribs, still okay to cycle



## ttcycle (7 Feb 2012)

Woke up in the middle of last night with a sharp pain in my ribcage, hurts when I breathe - Suspect it may well be a bruised rib though not too sure what could have caused it (though my suspicion is with a trainee Osteopath I went to see on Friday- at the Osteopathy school)

Anyone cycled with bruised ribs? Any ideas on aid to recovery?

Thanks


----------



## ianrauk (7 Feb 2012)

I cycled with a cracked rib.. it was painful of course but just got on with it.
There's nothing you can really do apart from take pain killers. I had co-codamol prescribed. 

Sleeping was worse... *winces at the memory*


----------



## Friz (7 Feb 2012)

Took a handlebar to the ribs last summer. Nothing you can really do but let it heal. When it hurts to breath, pedal slower.


----------



## ttcycle (7 Feb 2012)

Thanks guys.

Will keep cycling then!

Ian, I am very, very glad it's not fractured.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Feb 2012)

ttcycle said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Will keep cycling then!
> 
> Ian, I am very, very glad it's not fractured.


 

Indeed.. it was only a 3mm crack... but JEEEEZ!!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Feb 2012)

I've cycled with a cracked rib since late October. (I just assume it was cracked because it's taken so long to heal.) Slight pain on the bike but, as ianrauk says, sleep was the worst.


----------



## ttcycle (7 Feb 2012)

I think it's the sleeping or lack of it last night that was annoying, the searing pain when lying in whatever way...hmm not so good.

DM - hope you're better by now right?!


----------



## ianrauk (7 Feb 2012)

my rib took about 10 weeks to heal.. and a few weeks after that for the twinging to finally go.

How did you do it DM?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Feb 2012)

ttcycle said:


> I think it's the sleeping or lack of it last night that was annoying, the searing pain when lying in whatever way...hmm not so good.
> 
> DM - hope you're better by now right?!


 
Yes, thanks. It got better very slowly but steadily.


----------



## Becs (8 Feb 2012)

Ah the dangers of osteopathy! Make sure you tell them that they injured you.


----------



## martint235 (8 Feb 2012)

Ouch!! Cracked a rib once doing an involuntary swan dive from the top of 4 steps onto the back of a pub chair. As everyone has said, flipping painful but that would be the only reason not to cycle. Lots of painkillers and you'll be fine!

Hope it heals quickly TT.


----------



## ttcycle (8 Feb 2012)

Ribs are such fragile areas-sounds like some painful experiences.

Odd thing, it disappeared as quickly as it appeared. It's gone this morning. No idea what that was all about?!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Feb 2012)

ttcycle said:


> Ribs are such fragile areas-sounds like some painful experiences.
> 
> Odd thing, it disappeared as quickly as it appeared. It's gone this morning. No idea what that was all about?!


 
Good, that'll save on the cost of painkillers. I wonder, do ribs also get dislocated and then (sometimes) just snap back into position?


----------



## cyberknight (8 Feb 2012)

Teared the ligaments that join the ribs together over a year ago and it hurt to breathe let alone move, i was off work on co-codamol for over a week then in the car for at least another one.
Once i could move the arm without to much pain i was on the bike as i found once propped into position the ribs were fine.


----------



## Edge705 (8 Feb 2012)

ttcycle said:


> Woke up in the middle of last night with a sharp pain in my ribcage, hurts when I breathe - Suspect it may well be a bruised rib though not too sure what could have caused it (though my suspicion is with a trainee Osteopath I went to see on Friday- at the Osteopathy school)
> 
> Anyone cycled with bruised ribs? Any ideas on aid to recovery?
> 
> Thanks


 
Im not sure of your symtoms but I had something similar a few years back turned out I had torn a muscle in the chest area giving an effect like I had cracked a rib horrible it was only affected me when I bretahed or coughed. It might be that its just that and you can cycle regardless but if its anything other would it nopt be best to get it checked out? last year I cycled with a dislocated finger thats had just been reset I took the decision it was more important for me to cycle and risk dislocaing the finger again than it was waiting until it healed fully


----------



## HLaB (8 Feb 2012)

I badly bruised my ribs in the summer, I eased off cycling a bit initially but the docs new policy is you dont lie down and strap up such an injury so I took the advice and gradually ramped my mileage up again.


----------



## BrumJim (8 Feb 2012)

[QUOTE 1714908, member: 45"]I cracked a rib rolling a quad bike. It hurts! Wasn't too bad once I'd found the one position I could lie in to sleep, and the paracodeine helped. Hope it gets better soon tt.[/quote]
Thing is its not comfortable to sleep in one position all night. When I had a broken rib the first part of the night was OK, but when faced with a new position that hurt, or the old position that hurt, it wasn't a good choice.


----------

